#ubuntu-lb 2010-12-01
<compengi> i'm thinking in removing ubuntu and try something else
<compengi> :/
<youssefchaker> compengi: why is that?
<compengi> youssefchaker, bored
<youssefchaker> interesting reason :P
<compengi> it is :P
<youssefchaker> and what is that something else?
<compengi> no idea
<compengi> but i have lust to install gentoo again
<youssefchaker> well then go for it :)
<youssefchaker> and then you'll get bored of that
<youssefchaker> and come back
<youssefchaker> ;)
<compengi> lol
<compengi> do you get sometimes on startup a messy widgets on the top bar?
<youssefchaker> mmm… not that i know of
<compengi> i do
#ubuntu-lb 2010-12-03
<Jad-J> hello
<Jad-J> :P
#ubuntu-lb 2010-12-05
<compengi> hi ghantoos_
#ubuntu-lb 2011-11-30
<orauyz> hi
<Armageddon> hello
<orauyz> Where you from ?
<Armageddon> does it matter ?
<orauyz> do you speak arabic?
<Armageddon> use latin characters though
 * Armageddon pokes orauyz 
<Armageddon> still here !
<orauyz> hi
<orauyz> yes
<Armageddon> hello
<Armageddon> you need help ?
<youssefchaker> Armageddon: leh hal2ad jofis inta?
<youssefchaker> kil ma yije 7adan jdid bit ka7sho!
<youssefchaker> this channel should have an Armageddon warning for anyone that enters
<orauyz> I need help translating some things
<orauyz> someone that reads arabic
<youssefchaker> translate.google.com
<orauyz> i cant
<orauyz> its an actual text written on an item, its not like i can copy paste it onto google translate
<youssefchaker> use yamli.com and rewrite it yourself
<youssefchaker> and then translate it
<youssefchaker> using yamli of course
<orauyz> would really be easier if someone could have a look
<youssefchaker> it's 5am in lebanon
<youssefchaker> 1230 in santiago chile where i am
<youssefchaker> they're sleeping
<youssefchaker> im headed to bed in a moment
<orauyz> alright
<orauyz> well thanks anyway, Ill try later.
<youssefchaker> give a man a fish, you feed him for a day. teach a man how to fish you feed him for life
<youssefchaker> look what you've done, you've made me quote the bible over here!!!
<youssefchaker> bad bad bad
<orauyz> i cant learn arabic today :D
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, I missed the topic were it is says free translators, please join and translate !
<youssefchaker> there's a victoria's secret fashion show going on
<youssefchaker> good luck getting any attention from anyone
<youssefchaker> Armageddon: don't be an ass
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, do you know proper arabic ? :p
<Armageddon> I never bothered learning it
<Armageddon> and that goes for 100% of the people in here :)
<youssefchaker> Armageddon: yes, here's a few words for you: za7it
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> that's lebanese
<youssefchaker> ana 2yim foot ikdosh el farshe
<youssefchaker> baddak shi?
<Armageddon> shou ma 2ilak 3aze ya sabe
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> youssefchaker, good night and sweet dreams
<youssefchaker> 7abishe
<Armageddon> bi chile ?
<youssefchaker> yes
<youssefchaker> a discussion for another time
<Armageddon> laterz
<youssefchaker> buenos noche
<Armageddon> taybin hol
<Armageddon> ma3 salsa
<orauyz> so you cant read arabic Armageddon ?
<Armageddon> sure I can
<Armageddon> constructing a full meaningful sentence is another story
<orauyz> lol
<orauyz> ok
<Olauz> hello
<Armageddon> hello
#ubuntu-lb 2012-12-01
<Armageddon> Yoo
<Armageddon> Yoo`
